# what am I missing on parking lot bid



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm not 'bidding' this job, just trying to put together a RS Means estimate on converting a grassy lot into a parking lot. So far I've got :
1) top soil stripping w 200' haul
2) finish grading
3) 3/4" base 6" deep

did I miss anything? I'm assuming compaction is included w/ the equipment charge in the 3/4" base. 

trying to put together another estimate on parking lot islands. currently has a light pole surrounded by an 8' x 45' with railroad ties sunk into the ground (about 2" above surrounding asphalt). Looking to put together estimate on replacing w/ formed curbing with radius. 

1) demo existing ties
2) excavating $5.80/CY
3) stone base if necesary
4) 6" straight formed curbing $6.95/LF
5) 6" radius formed curbing $13.10/LF
6) backfill - by hand $18.15/CY

Did I miss anything? Are real world prices comparable to the RS Means prices?


----------



## Steve Manning (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is another resource

http://www.get-a-quote.net/QuoteEngine/costbook.asp?WCI=CostFrameSet&BookId=59&Pattern=Water+cost


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I'm not 'bidding' this job, just trying to put together a RS Means estimate on converting a grassy lot into a parking lot. So far I've got :
> 1) top soil stripping w 200' haul
> 2) finish grading
> 3) 3/4" base 6" deep
> ...



The yellow lines.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Lets see???

strip top soil, install base, compact, fine grade base, compact, pave and compact, curbs, stripe and stencile, backfill curbs(which is not normally done by pave guy) 

Anything for alternates like in case soft sub soil needs remeidiation and course stone needs to be installed for stabilization?? 

For the curb numbers you quoted, is that asphalt curb? the lft will have a effect on the out the door price for that and anything else.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

How big is this lot, Chevy?

I found (years ago) that RS Means is pretty close on large, I mean really large commercial or residential projects, but found that on small jobs they were just way too cheap.

Now, that said, I haven't had one of their books in my hands for ten years or more, so it could be more accurate now. But to really bid the job you will have to apply your own costs. (but you knew that).


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What is RS Means ??


----------



## ElIngeniero (Feb 7, 2008)

RS Means is a book/service that gives 'average' pricing for different job tasks. In our area, the newest versions are typically higher than what is average here. There are factors for your area that are actually pretty close, but we just buy an older version (2004 is what we reference now) and use the 'averages'.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

*Just a remark*

While I could accept the Means books as reference guide, I never understood why or how anyone used it to actualy create a bid(I hate that word). Meant to say quote

A quote can only basd on YOUR costs not some book created by an association of engineers, archetects, and large general contractors that created a catologue of prices and figures with the expressed intention of telling a sub what thier price should be in thier estimation. 

Why bother running your own buisness??? Why not just ask a GC or Engineer, or Architect (BTW, people that have never actually done the work or owned iron) what your price should be, what you should pay your self, what college your kids can go to, and when you can retire.

OK, this was more than just a remark. It was a rant and I liked it:clap:


----------



## BeetsZ71 (Nov 16, 2006)

Here are some ones not yet mentioned that we see in our area: 

1. Proofrolling with a loaded dump truck.
2. Cutting soft spots out and replacing with onsite dirt or granular fill.
3. Geotextile liner under base rock (if applicable). 
4. Compaction in cut.
5. Treating 12" beneath pavement dirt subgrade with Code-L, Quicklime or Hydrated lime (for high plastic soils).
6. Cutting curbs in (18" tall curbs often need to be cut in beneath pavement dirt subgrade)


----------

